# Homeward Bound Help Request.........



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Homeward Bound will be starting a MAJOR renovation at the Sanctuary starting the Saturday after Thanksgiving. We will be gutting the main kennel area and redoing everything into individual "condo's" for the dogs with new flooring and everything. If ANYBODY out there can or knows someone who can foster a dog for two weeks please contact Jody at HBGRR or Marryann Farmar the fostering coordinator at [email protected] Here's a picture of the new transport van - they actually took pictures of some of the rescues at HBGRR to make the mural.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wish I was closer where I could help out. Good luck wiht the remodeling.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Hope you get all the fosters you need Steve.... Know that if I was out there I would take a few in a heart beat....


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

The mural on the transport van is awesome! I would definately help foster if there were any in my area. Good luck with the remodel, it sounds exciting.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Hope you get all the fosters you need Steve.... Know that if I was out there I would take a few in a heart beat....


We only need 40 or 50 :doh::bowl::doh::bowl:


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

WOW, I hope you get the fosters you need. I love the van!!! Good Luck


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

sharlin said:


> We only need 40 or 50 :doh::bowl::doh::bowl:


WOW..and I thought it was bad that we have 11 dogs coming in and we are full.....


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

I wish I could help. That van mural is so cool!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The van mural is great, Steve. Suppose it could make it to Maine to drop a couple of pups off?


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Wish I lived closer! BEAUTIFUL job on the van!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I want one of those murals for my window! Steve, I hope you can find lots of fosters. I think there might be more CA members on GRIC, but I believe Claire's Mom and Cam's Mom will probably cross-post.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I wish there we were closer to help out. That van is awesome. Great mural


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Steve, I want to help, I am in Monterey area though, can we meet half way? I have 2 dogs (goldens) and 4 cats so the pup has to be good with other dogs and cats =)


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Nicci831 said:


> Steve, I want to help, I am in Monterey area though, can we meet half way? I have 2 dogs (goldens) and 4 cats so the pup has to be good with other dogs and cats =)


 I would email the address that Steve gave and let them know you can help! wish i lived closer... loved the van Steve!!


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

I just did =) but sometimes it takes the rescues a while to respond via email so I figured I would let him know also =)


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Nicci831 said:


> I just did =) but sometimes it takes the rescues a while to respond via email so I figured I would let him know also =)


 
I'll make sure that they get the message and try and get ahold of you - THANKS!!!!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I want a van just like that...LOL, wish I could help to far away, good luck


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Wish I could help out too but I'm about 3,000 miles away! The van is very cool!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks everybody - if you're talking to friends or relatives out this way just drop it on 'em in the middle of the conversation You know, like " ....and how's your health, the kids, can you foster 3 goldens for a couple of weeks?" Here's what you see if you get in behind the van:


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Awwww...look at them looking out the back windows!!! How cute is that?? Love the license plate too!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Love the Van*

Love the van and Love Golden Retrievers!!

Steve, wish I lived in CA, because I would twist my Husband's arm until he let us foster a couple of dogs!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome marketing job with the van! I'm in CA, but have my hands full with 2 dogs, a teenager and a small house (and a full-time job). Our golden has recently started getting up for a potty break at 3:45 a.m., so I just can't take on anything else right now.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Awesome marketing job with the van! I'm in CA, but have my hands full with 2 dogs, a teenager and a small house (and a full-time job). Our golden has recently started getting up for a potty break at 3:45 a.m., so I just can't take on anything else right now.


 
Understandable with your schedule!!!! If any of your neighbors start admiring your Golden just tell 'em they can "test drive" one for a couple of weeks:bowl::bowl:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Thanks everybody - if you're talking to friends or relatives out this way just drop it on 'em in the middle of the conversation You know, like " ....and how's your health, the kids, can you foster 3 goldens for a couple of weeks?" Here's what you see if you get in behind the van:


Wow I need that van except with the wording Hooch Pooches on it. ROFL Wow you guys have 50 to find temporary shelter for. Yikes. Thinking positive thoughts for you guys.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Steve...................that van is just amazing and I bet you had a hand in that somewhere.

Good luck with the fostering out situation !!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I would love to drive around with one of these on my car to educate people about a local rescue!!!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Steve, Do you have an approximate length of tiem they'll need fosters for? There is quite a large pool of Golden owners in Bishop. Thanksgiving to Christmas is not always the best time to get people to help out but I could see what if anyone might be interested.

Margaret


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

yeah that van rocks! i want one lol


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Steve what do you guys need that those of us who live long distances can provide so we feel like we are helping????


----------

